# Professional Muscle forum



## Bevo (Jun 13, 2012)

Professional muscle forum possible scamming?​Not trying to bash anyone professional muscle forum but I was looking around other steroid related forums and I came across pro muscle now wtf is that! Excuse my language but damn there are so many ads and blinking banners all over the place it just seems really sketchy. Also it looks like the administrator appoints his most active members to be reps for steroid sources...Moral of the story I'm really glad for this site


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 13, 2012)

*Professional Muscle forum sponsors*​Pro muscle is a huge site with tons of sponsors and sources, lot of competitors there also. I like it here better more private and good guys that know their shit and always will be a few to help you out if you need and answer or a suggestion. Is just a big different between then and us here. Glad you like here tho


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 13, 2012)

your language was a bit much but I think it will slide this time. Ya bro, I have accounts on other bodybuilding forums but I rarely go to them cause there is really no need.  Good shit here man


----------



## Hurt (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Professional Muscle*

We're not here to bash other forums.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Professional Muscle*



Hurt said:


> We're not here to bash other forums.



Not a bash it's a Powerlifting Joke!


----------



## Hurt (Jun 13, 2012)

Wasn't directed at you SF!

Just saying in general...no need to bring up any other forums or speak negatively of them.

...unless of course someone was scammed by them!


----------



## Tilltheend (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Professional Muscle*

Professional Muscle has never gave me a problem. Its exactly what it looks like. It has some knowledgeable posts. You have the option to be helped. And theres a long list of sponsors. I like boards like this better.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 13, 2012)

Open source boards = ORD

Just a matter of time...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 13, 2012)

I would add though that BigA is a very astute business man and is very influential. I don't think I could do what he does over there. Actually I know I can't!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Professional Muscle*

POB plus I don`t think this site should get the way they are also, just my oipnion...I believe this site has something special the others don`t have, MOds and members that actaully makes a diffrence plus care for each other.


----------



## dsa8864667 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Professional Muscle*

your making me want to cry.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 13, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> POB plus I don`t think this site should get the way they are also, just my oipnion...I believe this site has something special the others don`t have, MOds and members that actaully makes a diffrence plus care for each other.



We have no plans to pikki. Our membership will grow and grow but we'll always be the core here... This site is driven by the members, not the mods or owner. We will just make sure you guys stay on the main roads  

But don't ever expect to take a back seat to a sponsor or a so called VET.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 13, 2012)

dsa8864667 said:


> your making me want to cry.



You on clomid bro?


----------



## dsa8864667 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Professional Muscle*

No worse my test levels are 260.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 13, 2012)

dsa8864667 said:


> your making me want to cry.



You need a shoulder to cry?? I think you maybe on those days of the month...



PillarofBalance said:


> We have no plans to pikki. Our membership will grow and grow but we'll always be the core here... This site is driven by the members, not the mods or owner. We will just make sure you guys stay on the main roads
> 
> But don't ever expect to take a back seat to a sponsor or a so called VET.



hahaha I don`t ride on no ones back seat I`m the fucking driver  lol....


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Professional Muscle*

I've been a member there since 2006 or 07. I don't have enough posts(50 min) to post in the review section or view the lab forum. Pro M has made Big A a very wealthy man..one of many things that have. He's been around since the beginning. Very smart guy. You can't do the things he has and be known like he is and not have been taken down by the DEA/feds after all these yrs. Every int gh order that comes to the US he touches in one way or the other. I don't know this for fact, but some very influential on-line guys that I know have said this and I have no reason to doubt them.
I go there to check posts. I enjoy it.


----------



## Bevo (Jun 13, 2012)

Not trying to bash a forum im pretty sure they got great stuff its just they have a lot of stuff. A bit overwhelming. Thread was meant more for how this forum is unique i like. Sorry if it came off as a bash or something


----------



## Hurt (Jun 13, 2012)

*Professional Muscle admin*​Big A is definitely an astute business man and has built a massive empire.   But like you guys have said, there's a place for a big site like that, and then there is a place for a site like ours, which of course I prefer!

ProM is nice if you compete and you want to see what other competitors are doing/talking about.  Personally, I don't touch any of the sources there!


----------

